# Gibt es die DirectX SDK auch in Deutsch?



## flashgod (26. Januar 2002)

Gibt es die DirectX SDK auch in Deutsch?
Falls es sie gibt bitte mit Link zum runterladen!

thx


----------



## SecondRealm (19. Februar 2002)

Nein, den hab ich auch ewig gesucht ...
(vielleicht mit deutscher Doku.?)
mfg


----------



## flashgod (19. Februar 2002)

hab auch ewig gesucht aber auch keine doku gefunden
meld dich wenn du mal fündig wirst


----------

